# Nirvana



## BSki8950 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone. Ive been gone for a while but i hope everyones had a good x-mas and new year. I just had a question if there is a difference from ordering straight from nirvana or getting nirvana seeds from dr.chronic. Im asking this because i have gotten then from drchronic but i guess nirvana has a special going on that says free shipping world wide. I just didnt know how good nirvana ships to the states. Thanks for any input.:hubba:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Its cheaper to buy Nirvana strains from seedboutique,then it is directly from Nirvana.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 4, 2008)

What kinda beans are you gonna get ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 4, 2008)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Ive been gone for a while but i hope everyones had a good x-mas and new year. I just had a question if there is a difference from ordering straight from nirvana or getting nirvana seeds from dr.chronic. Im asking this because i have gotten then from drchronic but i guess nirvana has a special going on that says free shipping world wide. I just didnt know how good nirvana ships to the states. Thanks for any input.:hubba:




I'm waiting on an order now. it was shipped dec.29th.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 4, 2008)

im looking to get some aurora indica and white widow... its around the same price i think to go from dr.chronic but i was interested in the free shipping deal it said on the nirvana site.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 16, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> I'm waiting on an order now. it was shipped dec.29th.




Just got my Babys:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: Thank you narvana  Thank you brothers Grunt:aok: :48: 


Johnnybuds:watchplant:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2008)

*Glad to here ya got your beans JB. :aok: *


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 16, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Glad to here ya got your beans JB. :aok: *





I'm a happy guy:smoke1:  This is a great site


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 30, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> I'm a happy guy:smoke1: This is a great site




It only took 5 days to sprout 8 seeds:hubba:   LOOKING GOOD


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 30, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> It only took 5 days to sprout 8 seeds:hubba:  LOOKING GOOD


 

OOOOPPPPSSSS Nine:hubba: :hubba:   one more to go:watchplant: :headbang2: :ccc:


----------

